# All black otters in accidental breeding



## Scalisti (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi,

My light gray Flemish giant doe accidentally had a litter with my tort Lionhead buck. The deed must have happened when I was cleaning cages. The male Lionhead has some black otter in his pedigree, even though he's a tort. The female Flemish had no black otter in her pedigree; in fact it's not a color variation recognized for her breed. But all 10 of the babies my male Lionhead sired with my Flemish doe turned out black otter. Aside from this being an accidental breeding, why would all the babies turn out black otter?

Here's pictures of the parents.


----------



## ladysown (Jun 10, 2016)

both are dominant colours.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 12, 2016)

Do you have photos of the babies? Chestnut agouti babies are born with otter markings but it's just band development as they grow. After about 3-4 days of age you can see their true colors.

I had bred two Britannia petites one a REW and the other a chestnut agouti. All the babies were born and I thought they were black otter until their color started to develop into chestnut agouti.


----------



## Scalisti (Jun 12, 2016)

Here are the babies newly born (6/6). I'll take more pictures of them tomorrow when they're a week old. They seem to be developing some agouti hairs on their heads. I can't wait to see how cute they'll get when they fluff out.


----------



## ladysown (Jun 12, 2016)

chestnuts from the look of them


----------



## Scalisti (Jun 13, 2016)

Here are the babies at one week old. Sorry it's so grainy. I'll try to take a better picture later. One of them died, so there are 9 left.


----------



## Scalisti (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's another picture of the babies at 1 week


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like you got chestnut agoutis. Always amazed at how big Flemish litters are


----------



## Scalisti (Jun 20, 2016)

I plan on posting these every week. Here are the baby bunnies at 2 weeks old.


----------



## Scalisti (Jun 20, 2016)

Here are the baby bunnies at 2 weeks.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 22, 2016)

Man they are cute


----------



## Akzholedent (Jun 24, 2016)

Love them!


----------



## Scalisti (Jun 27, 2016)

Lionhead / Flemish Giant mix bunnies at 3 weeks


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 3, 2016)

They are so cute. Definitely chestnut agouti, as already stated.


----------

